# Fremont bart to San Jose bike route



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I'm looking for suggestions for a bike route between Fremont bart and downtown San Jose and the Velodrome.

From maps I think I would take Fremont Blvd. to 
Warm Springs 
Dixon Landing Rd.
to bike path
Zanker 
Old Bayshore
N 10th
Jackson 
4th

http://www.vta.org/schedules/gmaps/index.html

http://www.ebbc2.ebbc.org/maps/map.html

The velodrome looks easy by way of 7th and Senter. 

Thanks for any comments.


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

*Route looks good....*

Just watch out for the railroad crossing @ 10th st. before Hedding st, pretty rough. Crash there a couple years ago.

Rick


----------

